# Lenz LE103 DC Adjustment



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hay there fellow engarneers. Just purchased a sd40t-2 athearn ho scale engine, and it has a Lenz LE103 do dad thingy in it. I don't know how it works but my set runs off the old dc not dcc. I went to Lenz web site found some info on it, says its possible to run dc with this. Duh, how can I do this? The engine has extra led lights in front and back that are wired and I'd like to use those. Can they still work thru the Lenz 103? Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## qcstang (Oct 31, 2012)

yup, it will run as is on DC.

*Edit:

The fancy lighting won't work tough.


----------

